# Pinot grigio numbers



## Wild Duk (Jan 29, 2013)

Brix 23.2. Ph 3.25 and ta .50. Just pitched yeast. Should I adjust these or not. I'd have to make a run to the LHBS but that is no big deal....


----------



## grapeman (Jan 30, 2013)

No need to adjust those numbers. They look great to me. Maybe a bit low in acid (TA) if anything, but the pH is at an amount to balance that out.


----------



## JohnT (Jan 30, 2013)

Wild Duk said:


> Brix 23.2. Ph 3.25 and ta .50. Just pitched yeast. Should I adjust these or not. I'd have to make a run to the LHBS but that is no big deal....


 
HMMMM.. PH is low (3.3 to 3.4 preferred) while at the same time the TA is low (.65 to .75 preferred). 

The PH is saying that the acid is too high, while the TA is saying that the acid is too low. This can happen as PH measures the acid stength and TA measures the weight of the acid in g/l. 

These readings, however seem to me to be a bit too much in disagreement. I would retest both before making any adjustments. Make sure your PH meter is correctly callibrated and that the TA test kit is under a year old.


----------



## Wild Duk (Jan 30, 2013)

The ph I'm fairly certain is accurate. The ta I'm not sure of. I'm using a Milwaukee 102 and titrating to 8.2 ph. It's my first fine doing this and not sure how accurate I'm measuring out my NaOh. I'm using a syringe but it doesn't seem too precise. 
The bucket said the ph was 3.34 and acid .64
The brix was spot on....
I'm just gonna let it ride and see what happens.


----------



## grapeman (Jan 30, 2013)

I would go by the values on the bucket. They are surely more accurate then you can read it with your setup (which will work fine once you get more experience). I still say they are fine as is.


----------

